# New Little Martin Day



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 14, 2017)

My girlfriend got me this for my birthday!! My birthday is not till the 20th but got this beauty early.

Plays and sounds amazing actually!! I am really really impressed by this little guy. My GF said I have to stop playing folk music on it,, but she will learn to love it.

The guitar sounds a lot better then I thought it would and when plugged in it sounds huge. I've already been playing with my looper and getting some awesome stuff out of it.


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice, can't go wrong with a Martin!

HNGD! +happy early bday


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 15, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> Nice, can't go wrong with a Martin!
> 
> HNGD! +happy early bday




Thank you man.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 15, 2017)

congrats...hngd

a friend of mine had one, always enjoyed playing it


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 15, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> congrats...hngd
> 
> a friend of mine had one, always enjoyed playing it



Thank you!

It really is a joy to play on, it's just fun and sounds good. I played it all day yesterday.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 15, 2017)

HNGD! those are great little guitars. I really liked the one I played at guitar center.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks like a great guitar. I love the little mini guitars as when you get a good one, the notes just have this natural compression which just "pop" out of the guitar due to the size (At least in my opinion). 
Love it... What model of Martin is this?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 16, 2017)

RiffRaff said:


> What model of Martin is this?



It's the Martin LX1E


----------

